
Will the last person at Basho please turn out the lights? - sushimako
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/13/will_the_last_person_at_basho_get_the_lights_oh_too_late/
======
ErlangSolutions
Support for Riak is available commercially (we at Erlang Solutions are a
support provider - and were a Riak reseller) and there is a decent-sized
community that will step up and ensure Riak survives and evolves, I'm sure.
For instance, there are at least 3 significant Riak users working on their own
open source reply action layer ATM...

------
zegl
Wow. I did not see this one coming. Does anyone know if there are any major
forks of Riak currently?

